# Qtropin



## Capthowdy (Sep 19, 2021)

Any one ever use this gh ? I’ve been searching for a new gh source and recently came across them . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spear (Sep 19, 2021)

I’d never trust a premixed HGH product, or someone who offers IGF-1 for so cheap.


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 19, 2021)

Spear said:


> I’d never trust a premixed HGH product, or someone who offers IGF-1 for so cheap.



Facts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

